# Yashica D



## limr (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I'll name her Chickadee. (Just say "Yashica D a few times and you'll get it  )


 

She's all cleaned up and ready to go! I won't have time to take her for a test run tomorrow, but come Thursday an it's go time!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice!  80mm?


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 20, 2015)

They don't make cameras like that anymore. ^5


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice...I had the Mat 124G...Very sharp, contrasty, lens. I hope you experience the same.


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, gents   It is indeed an 80mm, and yes, it is quite solidly built! I got it as an intermediary step between the toy-like plastic Lubitel and the weapons-grade C330. And from what I understand, this lens can give a bit of swirl bokeh when shot wide open. I love me some swirly bokeh


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice! Looks like a fun little thing.


----------

